# Purple Kush and Pineapple Bagseed



## rippinthewidow (Oct 22, 2008)

I started off with 7 Purple Kush seeds but due to high temps only 2 have survived. I decided to germ some Pineapple seeds and now have 9 babies total. Here is a list of set up:

2 400 Watt MH Conversion Lamps  (72,000 Lumens)
88"X54" Closet
Room lined with Panda paper 
Exhaust out of room 
2 fans
3 Kinds of Nutes (Fox Farm Big Bloom, Fox Farm Grow Big, Fox Farm Tiger Bloom)
Distilled Water

I have been watering every three days as normal and will start the nute cyle (starting with Fox Farm Grow Big) this Friday. It will be two weeks into vegging on Friday but due to high heat the plants had been on CFL's for a few days until I figured out how to lower the temps. Any tips or thoughts (already have exhaust out of closet by fan blowing out a vent) on how to keep temps constant. They have been running at about 80 degrees F during the day and 70 degrees F at night.

Here are a few pics from today and more will be up after the next water.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 22, 2008)

Looking ready to fill that room up in a few short months they are


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 22, 2008)

Where did you score those Pineapple seeds?  And that grow room looks amazing.  Got any more pics of it?  How many years do you have under your belt?


----------



## rippinthewidow (Oct 22, 2008)

Got the Pineapple seeds from a buddy of mine and more pictures should be up by Friday. I had 3 harvests last year and that was my first time growing.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Oct 22, 2008)

looks good ns. We'll get ours up soon. Keep it up slops.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 23, 2008)

rippinthewidow said:
			
		

> Got the Pineapple seeds from a buddy of mine and more pictures should be up by Friday. I had 3 harvests last year and that was my first time growing.



I want your friend.


----------



## rippinthewidow (Oct 26, 2008)

Sorry it took me a couple of extra days to get these pics up. Temps have been staying consistent between 75-80 degrees F. I forgot to mention that I am using  2 gallon bags for vegging and plan to switch to 5 gallon buckets. I am also using  Fox Farm Ocean Soil with B'Cuzz Coco Brick to help loosen the density of the Fox Farm soil. 

Picture 1: 4 Pineapple babies
Picture 2: 2 Purple Kush (left side) and 2 Pineapple
Picture 3: Purple Kush that I started to stress train
Picture 4: Purple Kush (stress trained) top view
Picture 5: Biggest Pineapple top view
Picture 6: 2nd Purple Kush top view


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 27, 2008)

great looking plants bro. good luck with the grow.


----------



## CasualGrower (Oct 27, 2008)

Very Nice... Great looking room too


----------



## rippinthewidow (Oct 28, 2008)

So after watering yesterday, I noticed the smaller Purple Kush plant had dry bottom leaves with yellow spots. Here are some pictures so you can have a better idea of what I'm talking about. Could you please let me know what this could possibly be.


----------



## rippinthewidow (Oct 31, 2008)

The babies have really started to grow. I gave the little girls a bath yesterday and they look livelier than ever. Some of the leaves are dry and burnt (maybe nute burn) but they are all healthy. I forgot to mention that I have 2 plants growing in the same bag. Temps have been around 85 degrees F but hopefully will go down again with the upcoming winter.

Picture 1: 2 Purple Kush (left side) and 3 Pineapples (double bag)
Picture 2: 4 other Pineapples
Picture 3: Double Pineapple bag
Picture 4: Top view of bigger Kush
Picture 5: Side view 
Picture 6: Biggest Pineapple


----------



## massproducer (Oct 31, 2008)

These are purple Kush from seed???

Where did you get purple kush seeds from?  As far as i know purple kush is a clone-only...  Where these homemade or something???


----------



## rippinthewidow (Nov 1, 2008)

No these are actual seeds. My buddy got Purple Kush and happened to find two seeds in it, luckily. So as far as I know they are Purple Kush but we'll wait and see to what it really turns out to.


----------



## massproducer (Nov 1, 2008)

so they were purple kush bag seed?  How do you know that the weed it came from was purple kush?  did it come from a club?  Probably not if it was seeded.

I thought you started with 7 purple kush seeds?


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 1, 2008)

regrardless, them plants look great, an will give u some great smoke


----------



## rippinthewidow (Nov 1, 2008)

Overall  I have 7 Pineapples and 2 Purple Kush's (the other 5 Kush died).  I got the Pineapple seeds from my buddy's grow last year and the Purple Kush from my buddy who bought some Purple Kush dank and found seeds in it. I'm not really sure if all the Pineapples are actually pineapples because they were mixed with a few bagseeds.


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 1, 2008)

its all just bagseed unless the bag was bought directly from the grower or a med club were you can confirm its athenticity but no worries i used to grow seeds from bricked mexican schwag if there grown properly they will produce sweet bud:hubba:


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 2, 2008)

yup thats why, a few of my plants are named. "big baby Jesus" dr evil, an minie me, an the mistfit.  lol but they all came from some pretty good dank chronic, so i figger if i can make them seedless the chronic, will be better than its mother. the 2 "know" strains i got, where bought from a seed bank over sea's.


----------



## rippinthewidow (Nov 21, 2008)

So I finally got a camera to take pictures. These plants have just gotten enormous in the past two weeks. I transplanted all eight into 5 gallon buckets, and just purchased a 400W HPS bulb because one of mine burnt out. I expect to start flowering either tomorrow, or early next week. The one purple kush's leaves have started to turn purple. I took a lot of pics so let me know what you think.


----------



## rippinthewidow (Nov 24, 2008)

The girls have really bounced back since the transplant. They were in shock for a few days, but after watering last night, they look gorgeous. I can now say that I have a forest for a closet and haven't even started flowering yet (still waiting on that bulb to come). Temps have been perfect, ranging from 60 to 75 degrees F. 

Picture 1: Family Photo
Picture 2: Two best Pineapples and smaller Purple Kush
Picture 3: Biggest Pineapple (side view)
Picture 4: Other big Pineapple (side view)
Picture 5: Smaller Purple Kush (side view)
Picture 6: Another Pineapple 
Picture 7: same as 6 (side view)

I'm going to have to give these little babies names once I start flowering.


----------



## aeroman (Nov 24, 2008)

How's it going.  I'm more into aeroponics then dirt, but I've grown alot of mothers in dirt because I like to start from seed and know how old my mother is and all that.  Not knowing more and being there for the whole process I'm really just guessing, but looking at the burnt leaf tips and the way they are curled up and dying at the base, I would say you have a nute deficiency.  Maybe calcium, but I don't use any of the nutes you use so I don't know what's in them and they're relative strength.  That brown at the base could be a fungus also.  Just some info to help increase your yield.


----------



## rippinthewidow (Dec 1, 2008)

I started flowering a week ago from today and the babies have shot up. I nuted with the Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom on Wednesday and they look greener and healthier than ever. Unfortunately I have found 2 herms and the other 6 (both kush) have pistol growth and white hairs. Temps have been running between 60 and 73 degrees F. I am currently running 400 HPS and 400 MH because the new bulb I purchased burned out the first day. A new one should be arriving shortly  I'll update next water with individuals pictures of each plant.

Picture 1: Family Photo
Picture 2: Family Photo (top view)
Picture 3: Smaller Purp (side view)
Picture 4: Smaller Purp (top view)


----------



## rippinthewidow (Dec 2, 2008)

Today was a great day for cannabis.  The other HPS bulb came today and now the closet glows bright and orange. I will update tomorrow after I water.


----------



## jayc283 (Dec 2, 2008)

wow ya there looking good!! from my little experience with dirt i would say you really dont need much of the nutrients i would mix a gallon with a very small amount of nuts and use that gallon on one plant will last you about 4-6 waterings per one plant ....... but right now keep doing what your doing!!


----------



## jayc283 (Dec 2, 2008)

quick questions what type of soil are you using didnt see it anywhere??


----------



## rippinthewidow (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm using Fox Farm's: Ocean Forest Potting Soil mixed with one coco fiber brick per bag. I've heard that Fox Farm's is a denser soil making it tougher for roots to expand threw, so I've added the coco brick which also allows good air circulation for healthy root development.


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Dec 3, 2008)

i take it u figured out how to cool your room closet??


----------



## rippinthewidow (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes because of cooler temps outside and I installed an outtake system. The room has significantly dropped to a constant between 60 and 75 degrees F.


----------



## rippinthewidow (Dec 4, 2008)

I watered yesterday and the plants are in their third day of 800W's of HPS and 10 days into flowering. I think I vegged somewhere around 7 weeks. I took multiple pictures of each plant to give you an idea of where they are at...enjoy!

Picture 1: Forest
Picture 2: Right side of closet
Picture 3: Left side of closet
Picture 4: Midget Pineapple (side view)
Picture 5: Midget Pineapple (top view)
Picture 6: Alice in WL (side view)
Picture 7: Alice in WL (top view)
Picture 8: The Man - looks like a person turned sideways (side view)
Picture 9: The Man (top view)
Picture 10: Big Friendly Giant (side view)
Picture 11: BFG (top view)
Picture 12: Larger Purple Kush (side view)


----------



## rippinthewidow (Dec 4, 2008)

Picture 13: Larger PK (top view)
Picture 14: Smaller PK (side view)
Picture 15: Smaller PK (top view)


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 4, 2008)

Where did you get your purple kush seeds?


----------



## rippinthewidow (Dec 5, 2008)

I got them from a buddy who bought what he was told was Purple Kush. Also, I am looking into buying seeds and was wondering if bcseeds.com was a legitimate source.


----------



## rippinthewidow (Dec 8, 2008)

So as of today I am two weeks into flowering and the babies have shown a dramatic increase in bud production the past few days. I only took a few pictures this time to give you an idea how fast buds are producing. I've decided to stop the stress training because the side nodes have finally reached the same height as the main colas. I water tomorrow with nutes so I will update again in a couple days.

Picture 1: The Forest
Picture 2: Larger Purple Kush
Picture 3: Larger Purple Kush main cola
Picture 4: Midget Pineapple
Picture 5: Midget Pineapple main cola
Picture 6: Midget Pineapple main cola (side view)


----------



## rippinthewidow (Dec 14, 2008)

The plants have really started to build some height and the bud is producing at an alarming rate. Everyday each node site and main cola fill out a little more. Here a bunch of pictures of each plant and some of their nodes and/or colas.


----------



## rippinthewidow (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm getting real close to halfway point into flowering, and three of the colas have really filled out. :banana: The largest sativa (Big Giant) and the two purple kush have all extremely large side nodes for this early stage into the flowering period. :holysheep:  I'm assuming that LST'ing has some affect on the node to cola size ratio. I nute again in a couple days so I'll try to get some pics up before the holiday. Enjoy these pics as i enjoy this :ccc:


----------



## city (Dec 20, 2008)

rippinthewidow said:
			
		

> I got them from a buddy who bought what he was told was Purple Kush. Also, I am looking into buying seeds and was wondering if bcseeds.com was a legitimate source.


I hate to tell ya bud. If you got PK seeds its most likely a F1 cross. Or a hermie.
Just like Purple Erkle:its been clone only since the early 90's. I went on a hunt for them since it was my favorite smoke.
I got lucky. And got seeds from an Erkle/ak 47. Maybe you got a good cross 2.
 Anyways it looks like a good grow. Best of luck to you.


----------



## rippinthewidow (Dec 21, 2008)

Yeah i have read that before but i can't really complain because the seeds were free and they have produced beautiful buds...can't wait to see if they actually turn purple


----------



## rippinthewidow (Dec 24, 2008)

Can't really chat today...gotta head back home for Christmas :grinch: Here are a few pics of various buds, colas, and plants. Hope you all have a Merry Christmas and I'll try to get up more pics before the New Year


----------



## rippinthewidow (Dec 29, 2008)

As of today, I am starting the 6th week of flowering. Some of the leaves have turned a little yellow due to an increase in the temp outside :hairpull:,so hopefully they will lower again. Some of the fan leaves have gotten so big that they are taking the light away from emerging nodes below. Does anyone know if it is okay to periodically cut leaves, with sterilized scissors, to help get light to the undergrowth? Please give me some insight :yeahthat:. Pics will be up tomorrow after I nute.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 29, 2008)

*well the other pics of your ladies look fantastic :48:

can u not just tuck the fans leaves away ,,,eace:


ps are the leaves not turning yellow cause all their goodness is being used up ,,esp in 6 weeks of flower*


----------



## rippinthewidow (Dec 30, 2008)

yeah i just figured it was the high heat but that makes perfect sense


----------



## rippinthewidow (Dec 30, 2008)

I woke up this morning and the plants were extremely droopy  After watering over a hour ago, they have already perked up. I nuted as well with the organic Tiger Bloom and organic Big Bloom. Can't wait to see what they look like later tonight :clap: Here are few pics, mostly of colas...enjoy :ciao: 

Pic 1: The Forest
Pic 2: AW/BFG/The Man
Pic 3: Midget/Big Purp/Little Purp
Pic 4: Alice's cola
Pic 5: The Man cola
Pic 6: Midget cola
Pic 7: Big Purp cola
Pic 8: Little Purp cola
Pic 9: Little Purp side node


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 30, 2008)

I know I don't have my glasses on but I do not see any purple.


----------



## rippinthewidow (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah they haven't starting turning purple yet so i'm wondering if they are even a purple strain at all (got them from a friend) hopefully in the last few weeks of flowering they will start to change but if not then o well


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 31, 2008)

Well I hope you get some purple too.


----------



## bigktoker (Jan 3, 2009)

u suck


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 3, 2009)

rippinthewidow said:
			
		

> yeah they haven't starting turning purple yet so i'm wondering if they are even a purple strain at all (got them from a friend) hopefully in the last few weeks of flowering they will start to change but if not then o well


 
I heard lower temps is really the key to get the purple to come out. I am groing some Purple #1 right now. Mine haven't even got a hint of purple yet.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 3, 2009)

bigktoker said:
			
		

> u suck


 
who is that aimed at?


----------



## rippinthewidow (Jan 4, 2009)

> I heard lower temps is really the key to get the purple to come out. I am groing some Purple #1 right now. Mine haven't even got a hint of purple yet.


 I have heard this as well but it's hard to keep the temps lower when the light is on. Got about two weeks left so we'll have to wait and see :hubba:


----------



## rippinthewidow (Jan 4, 2009)

and bigktoker where is your grow journal?


----------



## rippinthewidow (Jan 4, 2009)

So I decided to order seeds today and got a nice selection of 2 Dutch Passion Blueberry Feminized, 1 Dutch Passion Strawberry Cough Feminized, 2 Greenhouse seeds The Church Feminzed, 1 Dutch Passion Pure Gold Feminized, and 5 regular G13 Labs Power Skunk. I have also added pictures of each plant and their colas. Enjoy :holysheep: 

Pictures 1-3: Big Purp
Pictures 4-6: Little Purp
Pictures 7-8: The Midget
Pictures 9-10: The Man
Pictures 11-12: Pineapple


----------



## rippinthewidow (Jan 4, 2009)

Here's a couple more of Alice :hubba:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jan 4, 2009)

looks like they are starting to swell, getting antsy 'ey.


----------



## bigktoker (Jan 8, 2009)

if my roommates werent so gay i would have a forest 10 times that size, but looking good keep it up and contact me before the chop date.


----------



## GMCORP (Jan 8, 2009)

bigktoker said:
			
		

> if my roommates werent so gay i would have a forest 10 times that size, but looking good keep it up and contact me before the chop date.



What does your roommate's sexuality have to do with growing marijuana?  

OK, i'm not really confused, just saying keep it PC, PG, etc


----------



## rippinthewidow (Jan 9, 2009)

I purchased a microscope today to look at the trichomes. Most of them on the Kush's are milky but have not burst yet. Should I wait a few more days because they are only 46 days into flowering or just wait the whole 8 weeks. Advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 9, 2009)

Depends..... what kind of high ya looking for??????   Look for amber for a couchlock.... Milky for a head high...... combination of both for what most look for........


Trichs go from clear to milky to amber......


----------



## rippinthewidow (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah they are pretty milky and have some amber but I don't know if I should harvest or not b/c I just watered yesterday. I was thinking about leaving them in the window for a couple days so they could turn a little purple (don't think they are purple kush anymore  ) then chopping them.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 9, 2009)

Most people look for about a 50/50 mix..... gives a good combination ....  but if you like zoning on the couch... I say let it go a while......If you like the excited Highenergetic.... take it now.....


----------



## mendo local (Jan 9, 2009)

rippinthewidow said:
			
		

> I have heard this as well but it's hard to keep the temps lower when the light is on. Got about two weeks left so we'll have to wait and see :hubba:


 
You dont want it cold when the lights are on. During the dark period you want it cold as you can without freezing. Ive also found that a light foliar feeding everyday the last week of flower helps them to turn purple as well.


----------



## mendo local (Jan 9, 2009)

rippinthewidow said:
			
		

> I have heard this as well but it's hard to keep the temps lower when the light is on. Got about two weeks left so we'll have to wait and see :hubba:


 
You dont want it cold when the lights are on. During the dark period you want it cold as you can without freezing. Ive also found that a light foliar feeding with straight water  everyday the last week of flower helps them to turn purple as well.


----------



## se3dl3ss (Nov 11, 2009)

i think ur overwatering i bet if u pulled the root ball it would be small ez up on the water and r u ph'in ur water nut lockout wit over watering will look like ur plants:holysheep:    quote=rippinthewidow]So I finally got a camera to take pictures. These plants have just gotten enormous in the past two weeks. I transplanted all eight into 5 gallon buckets, and just purchased a 400W HPS bulb because one of mine burnt out. I expect to start flowering either tomorrow, or early next week. The one purple kush's leaves have started to turn purple. I took a lot of pics so let me know what you think.[/quote]


----------



## se3dl3ss (Nov 11, 2009)

u shouldnt have to do anything to PK to get it to turn purple. 9weeks and my PK will be purple even in the middle of summer wit high temps. and in the winter like 7weeks for the leave to start showing purple. but then again my PK came from the first PK mother so she has pheno type from the set of seeds. i got my clone from a old dude that move to san diego a few yrs ago. who got his from a lady that he did work on her house and her husbnd grow the plant from seed, the first yr it was being passed around could be BULL. but i kno one thing she is real dank and every thing i have seen, read and heard bout PK, she has showen.:bolt:   





			
				mendo local said:
			
		

> You dont want it cold when the lights are on. During the dark period you want it cold as you can without freezing. Ive also found that a light foliar feeding with straight water everyday the last week of flower helps them to turn purple as well.


----------



## RUDEBWOY (Nov 11, 2009)

massproducer said:
			
		

> so they were purple kush bag seed?  How do you know that the weed it came from was purple kush?  did it come from a club?  Probably not if it was seeded.
> 
> I thought you started with 7 purple kush seeds?



my boy has been growing purple kush for several years and somehow got a hermie about 2 years ago that went undetected and it caused a few of the plants to seed up ... he gave me a few seeds from which now i have 3 ladies out of ....


----------



## the chef (Nov 11, 2009)

uh guys threads a little old.


----------

